# Mouse



## kumarn_2004 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I want to buy a mouse of good quality and my budget is 300 to 450. Can you recommend me a one? Any recent reviews on mouse?Link?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2009)

hmm. Microsoft Basic optical mouse. 400 bucks I think.


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd say Logitech. Although cheapo mice are almost all the same. Look for one which comes bundled with a USB to PS2 converter. Get a USB mouse, avoid PS2.


----------



## chesss (Nov 8, 2009)

Me still loves my 5 year old logitech mouse. bought it for abt 300-400


----------



## danova (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd say Logitech. Although cheapo mice are almost all the same. Look for one which comes bundled with a USB to PS2 converter. Get a USB mouse, avoid PS2.
__________________
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]online movies[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

